# New rat



## temaz (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know if someone has already asked about this kinda thing already, but I bought a new male rat 5 days ago. He's really small, he's probably only 6 weeks old. I've had many pet rats before, but this one is a little different. He just sits there in my hand, he never moves much. I've noticed that when you first get a rat, they try to run away, or run up your arm or somrthing, but this one likes to sit there, is this normal?


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Could be normal for him, or he could have a medical issue that makes him lethargic. Is he friendly? Does he sneeze a lot? Also it's not recommended to keep him alone, do you have other rats you're keeping with him?


----------



## temaz (Sep 18, 2012)

He seems quite happy in his cage, he runs around, explores things, and when he sees me he jumps up to look at me, but when i pick him up, he just sits there. He doesn't sneexe and seems to be very healthy. He doesn't share a cage with another rat, do you think I should get him a friend? I usually do keep rats in pairs but my last rat (Wendy) didn't live with another rat and she was really happy.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Rats get very lonely when they're the only rat in the cage, and it can make an impact on their health or make them depressed. He would benefit from having a friend, and who doesn't love having more than one rat?


----------



## temaz (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah I can imagine, I felt bad when i bought him cos all his brothers and sister were there and i thought 'man he'll never see them again' I think i should go to the same pet store and get him a friend, hopefully it'll be one of his brothers and they'll get on.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd go get him a friend they do get extremely lonely and depressed and no human can make up another ratty. Like wrestling grooming snuggling togeather


----------



## temaz (Sep 18, 2012)

That's true yeah  If I got another rat, do you think he'd become more active? instead of just sitting in my hand.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Most likely but I'd double check. You can listen too his lungs as well if it sou Ds like whoosh whoosh he's okay,but if you hear anything else he needs to go to a vet cause it maybe a URI. Does he sneeze a lot do you see a lot of red around his nose and eyes?


----------



## temaz (Sep 18, 2012)

He doesn't have red eyes and he never sneezes, his breathing is normal. Today I picked him up and he sat there in my hand for an hour, then I put him back. He's really active in his cage but then when i pick him up he doesn't move much, he vibrates a little, I've had rats that have done that before. I've never had a rat that sits there for that long doing that though. Do you think he's nervous? or is it his personality?


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I think he needs a friend and a lot of trust training


----------



## temaz (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah this weekend I'm going to get him a friend


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

It sounds like he's maybe nervous. Try giving a little scritch behind an ear. He may feel a little bit scared.


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

I believe the little guy won't move becuz he's frightened of the unknown. I advise: spend lots of time speaking to him, interacting with gentle scritches and plenty of snacks. This routine will put him at ease & instill confidence to start exploring.


----------



## temaz (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah that's true I've been doing that  as well as giving him a treat when i put him back in the cage so that he gets something good for coming out. Today he got a bit better and has been running up my arm to sit on my shoulder. He keeps pooping though haha. I get paid soon, so I'll buy him a friend so he's not lonely.


----------

